# new bowfishing/gator hunting crossbow!



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 26, 2012)

Adjustable draw weight 100/150
fish o flage camo
AMS pro rig


----------



## BigSwole (Oct 26, 2012)

I could see gator hunting.....but 100 lbs for Bowfishing?!?!?!

I could see reloading that thing get old after a single shot or two.


----------



## Boar Hog (Oct 26, 2012)

Who bowfishes with 100lbs pull? Talk about a long night!


----------



## BigSwole (Oct 26, 2012)

Boar Hog said:


> Who bowfishes with 100lbs pull? Talk about a long night!



Must be for all them gator gar here in GA...


----------



## Michael (Oct 26, 2012)

BigSwole said:


> Must be for all them gator gar here in GA...


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 26, 2012)

Well since the power stroke of a cross bow is so much shorter than a compound, 100lbs isn't as bad as you think. With the ez draw system and roller rope cocker it is actually very easy and quick to cock.


----------



## BigSwole (Oct 26, 2012)

I think it would be good for gators, the bow works good i wouldnt be interested in changing. 

Could start a new trend tho. Any specs?


----------



## sleeze (Oct 27, 2012)

100 lbs on a crossbow is way different than a regular bow. 100 lbs on a crossbow has way less energy and slower than compared to 100lb bow.

Be good to shoot gators. Good for people with physical limitations too. Some guys with back problems/etc.  that cant pull a regular bow back. Probably be good for a follow up shot.  For those times you need two arrows/bolts in a big ole carp.

A bow is still way faster at reloading and getting up the next shot after a miss. So when you have big numbers of fish a crossbow is not the best option.

It would be cool to have a crossbow just to switch up though.


----------

